# Hand brake and stands what's available besides Ozark?



## Modeltdude (May 16, 2015)

Hello , I am looking to finish some scratch built rail cars from the early 1900's flat cars and one hopper car. I am looking for hand brake wheels and stand , I am not very happy with Ozarks set up I can solder fine just don't like the small bond kinda weak. If anyone knows of a better product please let me know. Thank you Darren


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Darren,

Try these folks: http://www.tracksidedetails.com/index.html

Both brass and plastic. Includes ratchet and pawl. 1/24 and 1/20.3. I have used many of their castings for details. Beautiful castings and not expensive.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Valley Brass sells the Trackside Details range of brass parts.
http://www.tracksidedetails.com/


----------



## Modeltdude (May 16, 2015)

Thank guys , I looked at some of their parts but never noticed how much they have


----------

